# اللائحة الفنية للتعامل الامن مع الكلور واشتراطات السلامة للعمل في الاماكن المغلقة



## احمد محمد هشام (13 ديسمبر 2010)

اللائحة الفنية للتعامل الامن مع الكلور واشتراطات السلامة للعمل في الاماكن المغلقة في الرابطين التاليين ..............معلومات فعلا مهمة 



http://www.4shared.com/document/Jc5GGtPX/____.html

http://www.4shared.com/document/Er7meqK6/______.html


----------



## ابوزينب السنجري (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا وتسلم


----------



## mohalrubaie (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يا استاذ


----------



## سليم صبرة (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكر الك اخى على المجهود


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد ...


----------



## Taelna (30 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aaamaaa (5 مايو 2011)

شكرااااا على المجهود


----------



## كمال النحاس (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سهيل المهري (8 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


تسلم


----------

